# Dry dock or Waterslip



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Which we anyone reccomend for the winter season , itll still be used , just not as often ??


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

what size boat?????


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

19 Footer , but my trailer aint worth a plug nickle


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

If you boat has been in the water all season I'd have it hauled. Chances are that the bottom needs attention in addition to servicing the lower unit on your outboard. What kind of temps. do you experience there. Up here most of the slips get iced in. I'm having my boat hauled the 2nd week of December and put back in around mid March. There's just certain maintenance items that can't be done with it in the water.

Catman.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Aint been left in the water , looking at a place at a marina n gonna take it n trash the trailer n leave it . My choices to leave it were in th slip in th water or dry dock it , it would b in th water but under a canvase type thingy .The temps vary from year ta year so i really couldnt b exact , just had the lower unit replaced n would hate like hell to get another


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

I'd say look for a used trailer, bound to be cheaper than the other options, plus ya won't be stuck fishing out of the same place all the time.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Yeah guess ya gotta point there , but might work for a couple a months , considering I do alot of winter feeshn up in a back creek usally all winter for yellow pearch n rockfish , boy them yellow;s gotta a real gud taste to m


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

inawe,
As I recall you fish the whitestone area a lot right? Norview Marina is about 4 miles downriver from the bridge and is a large, quality establishment. They use a modified forklift to drydock the boats in a tiered wharehouse. Looks like a good operation not sure about price though. Let me know if you want a number. My advice would be even if you do find a dock to get a quality trailor. Its always good to have one and if money ever became an issue you could just cover the boat while its on the trailor and keep it at your house. Still fishing that Carolina Skiff? Me too, great boat for the price.
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*thanx*

Plankcaster n what a real gud idea , kinda fond of Whitestone for its been really gud to me


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

inawe said:


> *Yeah guess ya gotta point there , but might work for a couple a months , considering I do alot of winter feeshn up in a back creek usally all winter for yellow pearch n rockfish , boy them yellow;s gotta a real gud taste to m  *



Man don't even start with Yellowperch, now that's my kinda fishin and eatin


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Hey W.D. have ta keep in touch , ill take ya out for them Yellows usally a 50 to a 100 every time, n usually cold as cht I hit that creek off 17 n go through m like a tornado n a hurricane


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

inawe said:


> *Hey W.D. have ta keep in touch *


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*yo yo*

[ SURE THING ]  Thats ifn ya keep up with me


----------

